# web cams on the stream4k



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

If anyone cares you can run google duo and a LOGITECH c922 PRO hd webcam. the one that is 1080p 30fps and 720p 60fps works fine with an OTG cable. I also have another chinese knockoff web cam that works as well.


----------



## Snootz (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting. I've been trying to do this very thing. I bought a Logitech C270 USB webcam from Best Buy a couple of days ago. Because it is a USB-A, I also bought a OTG(On the Go) adapter USB-A to USB-C. I can't get the TS4K to recognize the C270. Is there something special about the OTG adapter that makes this happen?

I tried installing an app that a youtuber suggested on this video 



 . His video described exactly what I wanted to which is to utilize a webcam instead of the native on the device cams

The app is Prism live studio. When I followed his link to the Google Play store and installed it, it didn't recognize the C270 and noted that the webcam was not compatible with Android 10.

Does anyone have a clue what I am doing wrong? I'm guessing wrong OTG adapter? I know the cam is working. It worked with my laptop with windows 10 utilizing the USB-A plug without a OTG adapter.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

i didnt try the usb C route just a 5 dollar usb A OTG cable from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Amazon-Kindle-Android/dp/B07S23NKK7/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-rsf-lq2a1_0?crid=SU1WWEWJT53V&cv_ct_cx=otg+cable&dchild=1&keywords=otg+cable&pd_rd_i=B07S23NKK7&pd_rd_r=a7b54940-4902-4530-851f-1d9be857e2a4&pd_rd_w=Nql0W&pd_rd_wg=ijDIW&pf_rd_p=52f9c563-bb87-44f4-9d9d-e1c03402d90f&pf_rd_r=4K8H6JMQEJMK5TJWDVZB&psc=1&qid=1609014282&sprefix=otg,aps,228&sr=1-1-d3e58e83-6458-471c-a87e-175495b96a10
I didnt think the video quality was as good as on my shield pro. You actually dont know if the camera works until running Google Duo.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

naughty housewives webcams on the tivo, yes!


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Im looking for a cheap low cost lower quality. What is the Chinese knockoff that works?



vurbano said:


> If anyone cares you can run google duo and a LOGITECH c922 PRO hd webcam. the one that is 1080p 30fps and 720p 60fps works fine with an OTG cable. I also have another chinese knockoff web cam that works as well.


----------

